# Super Solvent



## Raylike (Feb 22, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Gents, 

I managed to stumble across this "super solvent" somewhere on the internet, clearly it is not my two brain cells putting these ratios/percentages of substances together.

Fact, I am very prone to pip, regardless of the gear that includes "apparent pharm" gear too. So in my quest to have the most painless, pip free gear I would like to submit this paragraph for discussion. I understand that this "super solvent" would be best used with higher mg dose gear, but I am also certain I could use it with all my blends.

That said, I am certain that the percentages would have to be altered to suit the raw being blended.

Here it is and I quote[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"The solvents used can cause pain in 2 ways. Benzyl alcohol (BA) is used at 1%-2% as a preservative and antiseptic. If the alcohol content is too high the gear will burn. Pain in the first 24 hours is usually caused by heavy solvents, pain in the next few hours is usually cause by crystalization. Another way is a bad recipe. if someone used 2% BA, and the rest of the solution oil, the mg/mL would have to be low due to oil's weak ability to hold crystals. On the other hand, a recipe like 2% BA, 5% Guaiacol (super solvent), 10% Benzyl Salicylate (liquid asprin) with the filler split 50:50 between Ethyl Oleate (oil/solvent hybrid) and normal oil should be far less painful."

As I have said this is not my work/wording / thoughts or ideas I found it on the net and I hope the author is not offended by me posting it and asking for opinions. I apologise if he/she is.

Would the super solvent work if I wanted to blend Test 400 or 500?

Would it work for most raw blends?

Please, any input would be most appreciated.

Regards.

Raylike.[/FONT]


----------



## brundel (Feb 22, 2012)

Super solvent is guiaicol.

It works well for High dose gear.
Depending on the compound and dosage 10-15% is about where I would go with it.
If your also talking about using EO with it your gear can hold at 400mg for enanth for example.


----------



## Raylike (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey Brundel

Thanks for dropping by mate. As my thread says, I was merely looking for the perfect solvent. 

May I ask, if you were to use or were able to use any or all of the following

EO,Guaiacol and benzyl salicylate in a formula, what ratios would use them ?

Thanks mate.
Raylike.


----------



## brundel (Feb 23, 2012)

Its not that simple.

There is not a universal recipe for everything.
So unless you ask specifically about a certain compound I cannot really answer that.


----------



## Raylike (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry mate.
I would like to brew Test E 250mg, Test P 100mg, Deca 250mg, Tren E 200mg and Npp 125mg.

I hope this helps mate.
Regard. 
Raylike.


----------

